# New to the Site



## BigElectricKat (May 22, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Mars and I am new to this site/forum. Please forgive me while I learn the intricacies of navigating here.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 22, 2017)

You're Mars? It must be annoying to have all those NASA tractor thingies crawling all over your face. Have you tried sneezing?


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 22, 2017)

Mars, as in the Roman god of war. But okay, I get your drift/humor. I've been looking for a forum for a while. Yahoo is just rife with crap, bots, and scammers. It's like people have forgotten how to interact without using Facebook or some of the others.


----------



## fuelingfire (May 22, 2017)

Welcome! Overall this site has a fairly simple layout. Do you have any questions about the site?


----------



## DragonFly (May 22, 2017)

BigElectricKat said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mars and I am new to this site/forum. Please forgive me while I learn the intricacies of navigating here.



Welcome to Dimensions! There are stickies-posted around for some of the sub topics, those are good to read if you need any help. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2017)

Welcome Mars


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome. I will certainly let you know if I have questions.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 23, 2017)

I do have a question though. In trying to respond to a certain person's message, I seem to end up placing my response at the end of the thread. Am I doing something wrong or is that just how it is?


----------



## Tad (May 23, 2017)

Pretty much how it is. There is a threaded view available, I think, but when I tried it years back I concluded that it didn't really work well with threads long enough that you'd want that view. Best bet is to probably quote their post (or the start or relevant part if it is long), and then people know what you are responding to. Just hit the quote mark button in the bottom right of their post.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 23, 2017)

Tad said:


> Pretty much how it is. There is a threaded view available, I think, but when I tried it years back I concluded that it didn't really work well with threads long enough that you'd want that view. Best bet is to probably quote their post (or the start or relevant part if it is long), and then people know what you are responding to. Just hit the quote mark button in the bottom right of their post.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 24, 2017)

Does anyone else see my pic? I placed one on my profile so as not to be a hypocrite (I'm not keen on people wanting to chat that remain fairly anonymous). I don't see it but see others'. Is that how it works? You can see others' profile pics but not your own?


----------



## tonynyc (May 24, 2017)

BigElectricKat said:


> Does anyone else see my pic? I placed one on my profile so as not to be a hypocrite (I'm not keen on people wanting to chat that remain fairly anonymous). I don't see it but see others'. Is that how it works? You can see others' profile pics but not your own?


 

Probably a matter of choice on how you decide to set up your profile and avatar. Some have posted pictures from time to time on other threads...


----------



## Tad (May 24, 2017)

BigElectricKat said:


> Does anyone else see my pic? I placed one on my profile so as not to be a hypocrite (I'm not keen on people wanting to chat that remain fairly anonymous). I don't see it but see others'. Is that how it works? You can see others' profile pics but not your own?



I'm set up not to see avatar pictures, signatures, or for pictures to pop up automatically, so I'm no help (I don't see anyone's avatar without going to their profile; in your profile I see your pic). Maybe play with the settings in the user control panel ("User CP" at the left end of the dark blue menu bar near the top of the screen), and see what you can find?


----------



## Leem (May 24, 2017)

Hi Mars welcome. 

I think you are confusing your profile pick with your avatar pic. The profile pic can only be seen when somebody clicks on a person's profile. For example if you click on my profile name to see my profile you will see a selfie I took in the mirror. Only members can see the profile pics which is why that is where you can see my face pic.(personal choice on my part).

The avatar pic is what you see under my name, a picture of my torso sitting on a park bench with a bluish shirt. You have to upload this separately from your profile pic and that is what everyone can see when you post a comment or thread.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 25, 2017)

Leem said:


> Hi Mars welcome.
> 
> I think you are confusing your profile pick with your avatar pic. The profile pic can only be seen when somebody clicks on a person's profile. For example if you click on my profile name to see my profile you will see a selfie I took in the mirror. Only members can see the profile pics which is why that is where you can see my face pic.(personal choice on my part).
> 
> The avatar pic is what you see under my name, a picture of my torso sitting on a park bench with a bluish shirt. You have to upload this separately from your profile pic and that is what everyone can see when you post a comment or thread.



Leem,

Thanks so much for clarifying that for me. It is greatly appreciated.:bow:


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 25, 2017)

Yeah, I'm a work in progress.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 26, 2017)

Hello, welcome to the site - it's always nice seeing new people here .


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 29, 2017)

Adamantoise said:


> Hello, welcome to the site - it's always nice seeing new people here .



I'm very glad I found this place. I'm learning new things and seeing things in a different light. I hope I'll make a friend or two as well.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm still trying to get the hang of this site. I hope everyone is having a great day/night.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome Mars just stick with it and you will figure it all out LOL
If I can navigate this place you can too.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 16, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Welcome Mars just stick with it and you will figure it all out LOL
> If I can navigate this place you can too.


Thanks Tracii. BTW, love the pics in your albums. From what I've gathered, you are one of the more even-keeled folks around here. Nice to make your acquaintance.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 19, 2017)

Can somebody help me out? I'm trying to send a PM to someone but am not understanding the interface here well enough. I have replied to PMs sent to me but can't seem to initialize one on my own. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tracii (Jun 19, 2017)

Kat click on the persons user name and a window should pop up and scroll down to send private message and click on that. Hope that helps sugar.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 19, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Kat click on the persons user name and a window should pop up and scroll down to send private message and click on that. Hope that helps sugar.



Thanks Tracii. I finally figured it out.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 19, 2017)

OK glad you found your way LOL


----------

